# Scored!!! $357 rnd trp LAX to LIH(Kauai)non stop.



## SoCal NSX (Apr 13, 2010)

Priceline is the shiznit!!! Was looking at $650-700 perperson for best prices on line, that had me at about $2800 for wife, 2 kids and I  and the flight times were getting worse and more expensive by the day..I've always had great luck with Priceline on rental cars, some as low as $10 a day, but cars are easy cuz you know what to expect and will get a reputable rental car company, but airfare is totally different and have never even tried it... Well I took the risk this time and "named my own price" at $450 pp and hit go... After "negotiating" it came back with a "sorry unaccepted" for the dates that I wanted
(Sat, May, 29- Sat Jun 12)
*BUT* said if I was able to change some dates, I could get it for as low as $402 pp  Holy cr@p!!! One of the four options was just one day difference, Sun May 30-Sun Jun 13..My timeshare (The Point at Poipu) was unable to change my original dates, so I just figured I could find a place on expedia for alot less then the $436 a night the Point wanted (and did find the Aston for @$100 for the extra night)...So I took the plunge and hit the go button again, still not knowing what I would get or if it was even true at that price, a few moments later it came back and said "accepted" United Airlines, non stop LAX to LIH at 1:50 pm arriving at 4:56 pm and returning around the same 1pm departure for *$357* per person plus tx($402 OTD) $1608 total for all four, the same flight right now is $2782 on expedia, travelzoo, etc.. !!!! I couldn't believe it!!! My gamble paid off big time and I saved about $1200 off the best on line price !!!:whoopie:

Priceline just paid for most of  my expenses for the two weeks in Kauai !!!


----------



## Fisch (Apr 13, 2010)

That is a good deal.  
I'm currently trying to find prices less than the $800 each from LAX to Lih for July-August.
Might have to try priceline.


----------



## SoCal NSX (Apr 13, 2010)

Fisch said:


> That is a good deal.
> I'm currently trying to find prices less than the $800 each from LAX to Lih for July-August.
> Might have to try priceline.



Yes, I was stoked to say the least...Give a shot, you'll probably get lucky too...

this whole trip has been lucky for us so far..I scored on the "point saver" and got two weeks ocean view for half the points!!! We own at the Kaanapli Beach Club in Maui and wanted to check this place out this time and I stumbled upon the only one available(point saver) for this resort...can't wait!!!

hey BTW, i'm just up the road from you in Temecula..


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe I should begin to consider Priceline again. I used them in the past for airline tickets but, over the last several years, they just weren't competitive for most of the flights we take. I still use them for car rentals and hotel rooms when prices are to high but, I'd given up on airline tickets. I'll keep them in mind if I feel the online booking engines are to pricey.


----------



## isisdave (Apr 15, 2010)

*LAX-LIH $510 June 19 - July 3*

Watch Hawaiian Airlines.  About 11am PT today Kayak suggested a $490 fare for these dates was available. I scored 5 tix at $510 each. This consisted of $243 for each direction, plus fees.

Two hours later the outbound was up $200 but there are still, as of now, $243 returns in most of the seven days around July 3. The flights I booked showed about half full on the seat selection charts.

The outbound flight was the last of the day, leaving 5:50pm and arriving 10:22 (1:22am LA time), meaning checking into Waiohai at midnight without any shopping. Thre return is a  red-eye, but there is no good return from Kauai as far as I'm concerned, as the alternative is a very early departure.


----------



## Stressy (Apr 15, 2010)

isisdave said:


> Watch Hawaiian Airlines.  About 11am PT today Kayak suggested a $490 fare for these dates was available. I scored 5 tix at $510 each. This consisted of $243 for each direction, plus fees.
> 
> Two hours later the outbound was up $200 but there are still, as of now, $243 returns in most of the seven days around July 3. The flights I booked showed about half full on the seat selection charts.
> 
> The outbound flight was the last of the day, leaving 5:50pm and arriving 10:22 (1:22am LA time), meaning checking into Waiohai at midnight without any shopping. Thre return is a  red-eye, but there is no good return from Kauai as far as I'm concerned, as the alternative is a very early departure.



Yep. Hawaiian had a great sale today. They had my itinerary LAX-HNL KOA-LAX  at 425.00 and I didn't pull the plug because we are already on 2 different airlines for FF tickets-adding Hawaiian would have made 3 and the times wouldn't have matched for return. I WANT that last flight out-but I guess I'm going to have to pay to match the return. It is seriously making my crazy!! Congrats to those who scored great flights and prices.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your score, sounds like you lucked out. 

 I am wary of Priceline for airfare because they do not show the times for your flight.  Your flight could leave ANYTIME in the 24 hour period that you have designated as your departure date.  My college freshman (or freshWOMAN as they are refered to at her college!) learned this the hard way when she booked a flight on Priceline from Portland, OR to St. Louis, MO for a conference over Christmas break.  Her flight LEFT at 9 PM, she had a two hour layover in Seattle with that flight leaving after 11 PM.  Then on to Chicago with ANOTHER layover, then to finally to St. Louis arriving around 9 AM. Four legs of the flight with one thru Chicago, which I would avoid at all costs with their winter weather and  numerous flight cancelations. So even thought she actually LEFT on the day she chose, she did not arrive at her destination till the next day.

She was exhausted, and had already missed one day of the conference, and wasted one night of a pre-paid hotel room. She could have asked her mother for help when booking this, but she wanted to do it herself.  Live and learn!

Doing Hawaii from the west coast on Priceline might not be so bad because there are not so many options for flight changes.  After doing a lot of research on just who flew when, I might try them for Hawaii, but would never use them for any other type of cross country flight.


Gayle


----------



## mmthomas (Apr 15, 2010)

Several years ago I got for $129 rt each on priceline for 3 people HOU-Newark over Thanksgiving (see parade).  I bid several times until one week before it was accepted.  Departure was at 3pm change in ATL (delta) arrival the same evening.  Found hotel in NJ with easy bus to manhatten.

Departure on return was first flight of the day to ATL, then quick connection to HOU.

Never got any other bids accepted, including to HNL, since.


----------

